# Is a CC roller kit k12407-8 good for my car?



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok guys. called summit racing about a roller cam kit that would be close to stock. this is the closest they can get. Not being well versed in cam specs I was wondering on your thoughts. Cam break ins make me nervous. Thinking I have a cam thats wearing. Never had any info on the motor other than it runs good no smoke. Not sure of the oil use. Don't drive it enough to really tell. Going to put a new gasket set,oil pump,fuel pump, water pump,Timing chain which comes with kit. hopefully I don't need to do much more. Compression is at a consistent 155-160 Have a 400 w/067 heads.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

When I pulled up your Comp number k12407-8 on Summit's site, it said it was for a small block Chevy, not a Pontiac. The advertised duration and the duration at .050" appear very close to stock specs with a tad more lift for performance. The Comp roller cam 51-413-9 [5] is a Pontiac roller cam and has specs for duration very much like the Pontiac "068" flat tappet cam but with roller lifter ramps and a tad more lift for performance. Talk with Comp ( 800-999-0853 ) to see if they offer a K kit for this cam for your Pontiac engine.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Chevy cam in a Gto!!!! WTH!!!!!*



1968gto421 said:


> When I pulled up your Comp number k12407-8 on Summit's site, it said it was for a small block Chevy, not a Pontiac. The advertised duration and the duration at .050" appear very close to stock specs with a tad more lift for performance. The Comp roller cam 51-413-9 [5] is a Pontiac roller cam and has specs for duration very much like the Pontiac "068" flat tappet cam but with roller lifter ramps and a tad more lift for performance. Talk with Comp ( 800-999-0853 ) to see if they offer a K kit for this cam for your Pontiac engine.


 chevy cam in a Gto WTH. Come on summit. Nice catch. Ill call comp directly. Thanks


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

If you want a bit more than stock, this cam has 224° intake duration @ .050 lift. That's about what the Pontiac 744 RA3 stick cam, had. Has 114° LSA, which will produce more low rpm vac, & a smoother idle than say a 110° LSA, with the same lobes. 

https://butlerperformance.com/i-293...cca-3314-3315-hr114.html?ref=category:1272239

For a Pontiac, it's probably better to order each part separately, rather than in a kit. You can not only get the parts you need, but can also save a few bucks. But, if you want to buy all the parts from the same place, Butler can probably put a kit together for you. 

If you want CC lifters, the part number is 857-16.

https://www.amazon.com/Competition-Cams-857-16-Retro-Fit-Oldsmobile/dp/B0014F6F36

https://butlerperformance.com/i-244...fter-set-cca-857-16.html?ref=category:1234800

You'll need one of the BOP polymer dist gears.

https://butlerperformance.com/i-244...p-pdg37.html?ref=category:1234747;brand:99927

Springs will depend on the cam and the spring installed height on your heads. 

https://butlerperformance.com/c-1234802-camshaft-valvetrain-components-valve-springs.html

Cliff Ruggles uses & recommends Melling stock type replacement timing sets. But, many think you need a higher priced true roller of some type. Butler sells both types. 

https://butlerperformance.com/c-1234831-camshaft-valvetrain-components-timing-chains-and-sets.html

Then, you'll need to measure for the correct length pushrods, AFTER everything else is in place. 

https://butlerperformance.com/i-248...-500-9-800-cca-7902.html?ref=category:1289728

https://butlerperformance.com/i-244...ng-lengths-sbr-5116.html?ref=category:1234851


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

*roller or flat?*



bigD said:


> If you want a bit more than stock, this cam has 224° intake duration @ .050 lift. That's about what the Pontiac 744 RA3 stick cam, had. Has 114° LSA, which will produce more low rpm vac, & a smoother idle than say a 110° LSA, with the same lobes.
> 
> https://butlerperformance.com/i-293...cca-3314-3315-hr114.html?ref=category:1272239
> 
> ...


Hey BigD Thanks for all the research. So I am not sure what scares me most lol. The break in on a flat tappet or the price of the roller kits.:surprise:: I am sure rollers are better but for the 2000 miles i have put on it in 10 yrs. In town car shows. I have manual drum brakes with no assist. So some all around disk brakes would be really nice. So thats my dilemma. Because its not a complete rebuild I would not have to worry so much about overheating and the like.I will be cracking it open soon. aside from some #'S I might find on the cam. what other way is there to tell what my current cam might be?


----------

